# 2013 be a'comin'......Arrrr you ready?



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey hey, 

So this year's theme is Pirates, everyone has done it so its my turn lol. I really really love SoCal's boat design and I am wondering if he is on this site? If anyone knows gimme a heads up. Oh, and i'm gonna give the 3 axis talking skull a shot wish me luck..i'll need it me thinks.

http://lhttp://www.socalhalloween.com/ (socal's page as most of you know)


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

love pirates and I have always wanted to do that theme myself, I have to wait until I get a house. can't do what I want in a apartment lol good luck! hopefully you put up pictures!


----------



## myke124 (Sep 22, 2010)

We do the pirates every year we have pics on our web page. theroguecrew.weebly.com
Go to gallery from there you can access our you tube videos if you have any questions about how I did something ill be glad to share.


----------

